# Whizzer Generators



## bikewhorder (Mar 9, 2013)

I just received this generator I bought off ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/310608286739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 and I was wondering if anyone had input on whether or not I got a good deal.  I never new they existed until last fall @ trexlertown I saw a guy who had a box full of "parts generators" and I haven't seen any since.  I don't remember what he was asking, I just remember thinking "note to self, try to find a good one of those".   That fact that no one else bid makes me paranoid that I paid full retail.  As long as it works I guess I don't really care, it seems like a much slicker way to genrate power for the lights than having one of those dynamo things spinning against a tire, I'm just curious what kind of money they usually bring.


----------



## Boris (Mar 9, 2013)

That would be a Bi-lite generator, correct? I BELIEVE there are 2 different types of rollers for the flywheel. One would work on a Hiawatha Doodlebug, and hopefully the roller type that you purchased would be correct for a Whizzer. It's been years since I've dealt with this issue, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong. The complete Bi-lite generator kit came with a headlight and a tail light. Hopefully your generator came with a mounting bracket. Years ago, I thought I did well paying $85, for the generator alone w/o the mounting bracket and no head or tail light. I think the market is softer now on Whizzer stuff, but I would think if you paid around $100-$125 for a good tight generator, correct roller wheel and a bracket, you did OK.


----------



## Boris (Mar 9, 2013)

I just saw the ebay item. It looks clean, but it is missing the roller wheel. A Whizzer expert may be able to help you with this. Try the Vintage Motor bike Club. http://www.vintagemotorbike.org/


----------



## bike (Mar 9, 2013)

*they called that a bilite generator*

it was made by bendix- the later one was hall- ..you need a drive wheel- I do too...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 10, 2013)

bike said:


> it was made by bendix- the later one was hall- ..you need a drive wheel- I do too...




Damn, I thought this was all I needed,  what does the roller look like, would it be difficult to fabricate?


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 10, 2013)

I think I found a pic of one.  I could probably make that if I had to.


----------

